# 97 Pathfinder TPS Problem and Multiple ECM Codes



## cyberten (Oct 6, 2005)

My check engine light went on recently and I was shocked to find 7 codes stored: P0510 (closed throttle position switch malfunction), P0120 (TPS/ Pedal position sensor A circuit malfunction), P0325 (knock sensor 1 circuit malfunction bank 1 or 1 sensor), P1705 (manufacturer control. transmission), P0731 (gear 1 ratio incorrect), P0732 (gear 2 ratio incorrect), P0733 (gear 3 ratio incorrect). 

I erased the codes a few times but within a day they return. I never had any problems with my transmission before but I'm noticing now that when I'm driving on the highway, if I get off the gas quickly the car will hesitate sometimes (almost as if it's downshifting).

I saw a thread where someone experienced a similar problem and the suggestion was to adjust the TPS. I'm not sure if this will work but I'm willing to give it a try. I have a few questions (please forgive if they seem stupid):

1. In the instructions for adjusting the TPS it says to warm up the engine before adjusting the TPS. I'm assuming that the engine should be OFF while performing the adjustment. Is this correct?
2. How does one know if the TPS is bad and needs to be replaced?

If anyone has any other suggestions...would love to hear.

Thanks.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Test with engine completely warmed up then turn it off. I'd try the adjustment procedure before doing any other tests and see how that affects your codes.

If you need to test it you can by checking resistance between the top two terminals of the bottom electrical connection. At 77 degrees, completely closed should be .5k ohms, partially open .5 - 4k ohms, fully open 4k ohms.


----------



## Millin123 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cyberten, have u had any luck with this issue ? My 97 pathfinder did the exact same thing and I got the same codes. I though it was an issue with the knock sensor  but I dono where to start.


----------



## cyberten (Oct 6, 2005)

Millin123, after bringing my Pathfinder to a mechanic who told me that the repairs would cost around $1500 I did a little research and found suggestions on this forum to adjust the TPS. I made the adjustments and the problem went away. If you want more information about the adjustment look at the following forum thread: tps adjustment - Automotive Forums .com Car Chat

Check out the posts by lewisnc100 and infinman. Good luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are two Nissan TSB's that are related to this problem. In bulletin #NTB98-024a, for P0120, P0510, P0731, P0732 OR P0733 codes stored, on 96-97 Pathfinders (among other models), you are instructed to replace the TPS with an updated TPS, P/N: 22620-4P210. Also, for 97 Pathfinders with AT, you are also supposed to replace the TCM with P/N: 31036-1W260. The adjustment procedure for the TPS was addressed in another TSB, #NTB99-053b.


----------

